# Trivia 7/5



## luckytrim (Jul 5, 2018)

trivia 7/5
DID YOU KNOW...
Until 1954, stop signs were yellow.

1. In 1832, John C. Calhoun became the first U.S.  vice-president to resign
from office. In 1973, who was the  the second American  vice-president to
quit?
2. Who played the role of Xena in "Xena the Warrior  Princess?
3. Which country's king has just died in the beginning of  "Hamlet"?
4. President Saddam Hussein ordered his troops to invade  Kuwait on August 2 
of what year ?
5. Who was temporarily cursed with leprosy for murmuring  against Moses?
  a. - Aaron
  b. - Joshua
  c. - Korah
  d. - Miriam
6. What is the name of Othello's wife?
7. Which U.S. state capital's official slogan is "The Live  Music Capital of the World"?
8. What is the highest number shown on a regulation Dart Board  ?
  a. - 10
  b. - 15
  c. - 20
  d. - 21

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When Oliver Cromwell was beheaded for his part in the murder  of Charles I,
He had been dead for over two years.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Spiro T. Agnew
2. Lucy Lawless
3. Denmark
4. 1990
5. - d
6. Desdemona
7. Austin, Texas
8. - c

TRUTH !!
Oliver Cromwell ruled England from 1653 until his death in  1658, as Lord
Protector after the English Civil War and the execution of  Charles I in
1649. In 1660, Charles II returned from exile and was crowned  king. Charles
II ordered that those who had brought about the execution of  his father
including those who had died before his restoration were to be  dug up so
their bodies could be hung up in chains, and beheaded.  Cromwell had been
dead for over two years before he was formally executed in  1661.


----------

